# the mill garden centre



## sparky (Dec 20, 2006)

has any1 been their before? is it good, just asking cos i might take a trip up there as they have some decent stock that i like.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Its very good IMO. A bit overpriced with regards to accessories and reps but the service is good. I got one of my corns from them and I've never had and problems with it.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

has lots of differen reps in so it's good to have a look round but as said i think it's a bit pricey.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Very good.

Pricey because of the animals on offer, all your standard stuff is about 'standard' price.

Went yesterday and was very nice to see the albino boas/retics etc eating 

Certainly worth a trip.

Mason


----------



## martyn (Jun 5, 2007)

The manager is a right tit. Otherwise it would be a great shop.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

martyn said:


> The manager is a right tit. Otherwise it would be a great shop.


Hahahaha muppet is back.....so going to stun us with your cut and past....sorry extensive knowledge of reptiles then?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

martyn said:


> The manager is a right tit. Otherwise it would be a great shop.


 
Why is the manager a tit? Because he isn't a friend of yours studying advanced anal knowledge at university?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

iv been thinking of having a drive up here too:hmm: il ignore the manager comment but look forward to more


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Why is the manager a tit? Because he isn't a friend of yours studying advanced anal knowledge at university?


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all,

Martyn I think it may be true that your the t*t not the manager.

I think the best thing you can do is stop posting, because you post nothing of an informative nature.

Get a life.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Lets get back on thread and not get distracted by Martyn.

Where is this Mill Garden Centre?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Chesterfield I believe, I haven't been but I'm intending to in the near future.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Chesterfield I believe, I haven't been but I'm intending to in the near future.


Cheers. Just thought it may have been more southern with Sparky going, thought I may have missed somewhere to visit in Hants:smile:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all,

Fazer600sy we would not be distracted by Martyn,if you stop him posting full stop.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Cheers. Just thought it may have been more southern with Sparky going, thought I may have missed somewhere to visit in Hants:smile:


:lol2: There's nowhere really worth visiting in hants!


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

If we are talking about the same mill garden centre I know..the manager "PAUL.T" is a very cool dude..Im daring you to call him a "TIT" to his face *Martyn:Na_Na_Na_Na:* Im wondering who will look the* "TIT "*then!!!

GOOD LUCK, GOD BLESS

DEANO


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Already been said but the mill is well worth a visit and we've found paul very helpful and knowledgeable.

Mason


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

I had a bad experience with the mill and have been going since its opened its reptile department. it HAS had some serious problems as i said before

BUT 

i am happy to say i had a talk to the manager (Paul) and we talked about some things and i told him what i thought. he appologized for everything and was generally nice about things.

ive got to say they have done really well. (i went down recently to take a peek) they have picked up since the floods they had and ive seen no more of the problems i saw before (im not going through them again cos i told Paul i would not if they dont persist) and lots of improvement.

Paul is not a tit! he does come across as one! ill admit he can be a little igno at times, BUT he does care about his reputation and does try hard.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the Mill sounds like a good place to visit and check out yourself.

Please do not aim insulting comments to other members.


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

pauls my best mate, hes no tit. He knows more about reptiles than i will ever hope to know. He can be a bit abrupt as he doesnt suffer fools gladly, but then why should he. Getting the hump with nobheads like you, wasting his time when he has that collection to look after. Your a d**k mate - end of!!

chaz


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

as a newbie to reptile keeping, but a mature and intelligent person i found the manager of the mill informative but not condescending, which was rather refreshing. 
the choice and price of the reps seems to be propotional to it being a well maintained shop without being a rip off. its quite a distance to travel regularly for us but we still keep going back because of the service and choice. :no1:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I have popped in there once or twice and it seems like a nice shop. Good selection etc.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Its definetly worth a drive to visit because it has a really good selection. I regulary go for a peek to see what they have in. 

The animals always look well kept (although the cages are a little 'sterile' for my preference in a shop), but yeah one of the better rep places ecpecially for a garden centre!

Mark


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I think it's a great place, my only problem is I spend hours there just looking at all the stock whenever I go. All the vivs are kept really clean and the staff are very helpful, my albino leo came from there and we were asked lots of questions to make sure we knew how to look after it. Well worth a visit and a great place to take the kids too - little cafe with good food and go-karts for the littles plus lots of animals of the furry kind for them to look at too.


----------

